# My ex-girlfriend of 3 years was from



## bailarín

Hola, foreros:

Tengo una duda acerca del tiempo verbal en castellano. ¿Se usa el tiempo pasado o presente en lo siguiente aunque no salimos actualmente?

My ex-girlfriend of 3 years was from East Los Angeles.

Mi intento: Mi ex-novia de tres años es / era de East Los Ángeles.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chileno

Lo más lógico es usar el presente, a menos que haya muerta ya...

Se usa mucho el pasado en estos casos porque ya no estás saliendo con ella.


----------



## CristianPoow

_It's common to use the past tense when describing an ex girlfriend/boyfriend._ 

Score!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

OJO:

Mi ex-novia de tres años es / era de East Los Ángeles.

Mi ex-novia *por/durante* 3 años...

Tu novia NO puede tener 3 años. Digo.


----------



## fulanitodetaal

Mi sugerencia:

La que fue mi novia durante tres años es de East Los Angeles


----------



## aztlaniano

Mi ex novia, con quien estuve tres años, es de ...

Tal y como lo pones se puede entender que eres pedófilo.
It could be misunderstood as meaning you're a paedophile - your ex novia is three years old.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

aztlaniano said:


> Mi ex novia, con quien estuve tres años, es de ...



Y lo de ex-novia, exnovia, ex novia.
Que nunca sé cómo &%$% escribirlo.


----------



## CristianPoow

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> OJO:
> 
> Mi ex-novia de tres años es / era de East Los Ángeles.
> Mi ex-novia *por/durante* 3 años...
> Tu novia NO puede tener 3 años. Digo.



Si has tenido varias novias puedes tranquilamente decir _"la de 3 años, la de 5 años, la de 1 mes"_ a modo descriptivo (y despectivo cuando las detestamos!), para que la otra persona entienda más rápido. Da igual donde se utilice el tiempo pasado, se valen ambas.

Decir que ella _"era"_ claro que suena a incorrección del uso del Español, yo creo que utilizamos el pasado porque _"ya no estamos más con la persona"_, entonces todo se convierte; pero aún pasan los años se sigue utilizando, no veo mal que él sepa cómo definimos estas oraciones.

(Ojo, aquí en Argentina el 99,9% de la gente utiliza el pasado para ex parejas, estén vivas o bajo una cruz).


----------



## CristianPoow

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Y lo de ex-novia, exnovia, ex novia.
> Que nunca sé cómo &%$% escribirlo.



Ex- como prefijo latino guionado NO sigue las reglas de los demás prefijos (como _anormal, anticuerpo, progreso_).

Para no entrar en tanta lata, léete esto:

http://elcastellano.elnortedecastilla.es/castellano/aula/el-prefijo-ex

http://elcastellano.elnortedecastilla.es/castellano/aula/el-prefijo-ex


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

CristianPoow said:


> http://elcastellano.elnortedecastilla.es/castellano/aula/el-prefijo-ex



Voy. Gracias. A ver si no me lío más.
Lo que sí sé es que ex esposo se escribe *exposo*.


----------



## CristianPoow

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Voy. Gracias. A ver si no me lío más.
> Lo que sí sé es que ex esposo se escribe *exposo*.



Y _ex esposa_ a veces se escribe como _"Alivio"_ o _"Gracias Dios"_.


----------



## bailarín

Jaja. Mi pregunta original se trataba del tiempo (en el que ahora lo tengo claro). No sabía que había problema con "de tres años". Hmmm...

Gracias, buena gente.


----------



## mijoch

The recent change still confuses me a bit.

expresidente---------ex primer ministro----------exnovia. It seems to be different for Latin------but that's not Spanish.

I see variation on the thread. What is now correct?

M.


----------



## aztlaniano

bailarín said:


> Jaja. Mi pregunta original se trataba del tiempo (en el que ahora lo tengo claro). No sabía que había problema con "de tres años".


My three-year-old son = Mi hijo de tres años


----------



## blasita

mijoch said:


> The recent change still confuses me a bit.
> 
> expresidente---------ex primer ministro----------exnovia. It seems to be different for Latin------but that's not Spanish.
> 
> I see variation on the thread. What is now correct?
> 
> M.



After the change (rules about how to write 'ex-' used to be different) this is the right way. If it is followed by only one word (e.g. 'expresidente'), it is written together (no space and no hypen), and if more than one word (e.g. 'ex primer ministro'). You can check it out here: http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp...e/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm#novOrto7.

Luego ahora: _exnovia.
_
Saludos.


----------



## mijoch

Thanks blasita.

The link makes it clear.

Saludos

M.


----------



## chileno

bailarín said:


> Jaja. Mi pregunta original se trataba del tiempo (en el que ahora lo tengo claro). No sabía que había problema con "de tres años". Hmmm...
> 
> Gracias, buena gente.



Correcto.


Sólo que se recomienda cordura y sentido común.


----------



## Language Aficionado 1234

How do you say "East Los Angeles"?


----------



## chileno

El este de Los Angeles.


----------



## Language Aficionado 1234

Is it capitalized? Ella vive en el Este de Los Ángeles (when I Googled it, it was.)

Thank you so much!

Saludos cordiales,
Madina


----------



## aztlaniano

Los Ángeles del Este.

North Carolina = Carolina del Norte

South Sudan = Sudán del Sur


----------



## blasita

MadinaUS said:


> Is it capitalized? Ella vive en el Este de Los Ángeles ...


 Hello, Madina. If _East Los Angeles_ is the name of the region, it is capitalized: _Este de Los Ángeles_ (proper noun). When _este_ is just a cardinal point, e.g. _Vive al este de Los Ángeles_, then it's not (cardinal points are common nouns). Saludos.


----------



## chileno

aztlaniano said:


> Los Ángeles del Este.
> 
> North Carolina = Carolina del Norte
> 
> South Sudan = Sudán del Sur



Correct, if it were a proper name.


----------



## Language Aficionado 1234

Estimado Chileno,

Una pregunta: 

1. North Carolina es el nombre real/ oficial de ese lugar, ese estado.

2. East Los Ángeles no es realmente el nombre oficial (pues, no sé podrá ser, pero la ciudad oficial es nada más Los Ángeles) de allí. El Éste de Los Ángeles se ve en todo los "hits" en Google.)

3. Lo tenía que buscar en la red; no sabía que había dos Sudanes: Sudán y Sudán del Sur (otro país). 

Pues, por eso, ¿sería diferente la traducción por "East Los Angeles" debido a la diferencia en denominación?

(Si he hecho algún error, déjenme saber. Gracias. )
MD


----------



## SevenDays

Isn't there another way of saying "my ex-girlfriend of 3 years"? Perhaps I'm reading it too literally, but it does sound as if she was his "ex-girlfriend" during "three years." One way to fix it: _My ex-girlfriend, whom I dated for three years, was from East L.A_., but that, of course, is now a _longer_ sentence.  
Cheers


----------



## Language Aficionado 1234

Being an American, "my ex-girlfriend of 3 years" is completely understandable. (I don't think anyone would say someone was an ex for three years. If she's no longer an ex (the three years is over) then she's now your girlfriend and not your ex. Lol ) Your example makes sense, but no one  really talks that way. (Well, not usually, in colloquial speech.)


----------



## aztlaniano

chileno said:


> Correct, if it were a proper name.



East L.A. is only "a census-designated place", so I guess that's debatable.


----------



## chileno

Indeed is debatable.

In English is East L.A., in Spanish is (el) este de Los Angeles.  (cardinal point, used to denominate a place in the city)

North Hollywood, Hollywood (proper names) those are the names of the cities...


----------



## EddieZumac

MadinaUS said:


> Is it capitalized? Ella vive en el Este de Los Ángeles (when I Googled it, it was.)


Google and Wikipedia are very forgiving. They will take it with or without capitalization.


----------

